# Cutting board Filler



## Sandblastguy (Aug 14, 2012)

I have 50 cutting boards to make for Christmas. Must be a little crazy. Anyway I was wondering if anyone knew of an acceptible filler for those little imperfections and holes that can be put to the back but would be better filled. The boards are all hard maple.


----------



## chad2261 (Nov 26, 2013)

I'm far from an expert on this as I've only made a few myself, but I've found that using what seems like an excessive amount of glue during each phase of the glue-up (assuming end-grain) causes these imperfect joint lines to fill in nicely once things have been sanded down flat.

I've heard of people going so far as to use the sawdust generated from ripping the wood used in making the cutting boards but I've not tried this myself.

*Edit: You know what, I completely misunderstood your post. Ignore me and carry on!*


----------



## UncannyValleyWoods (Apr 18, 2013)

I'm a big fan of dowels. Hides an imperfection and can be quite attractive as well.

I did this one intentionally, but it could have been used to cover a blemish.


----------



## CanadianWoodChuck (Sep 8, 2007)

Hey Mark
If the marks are just small dents etc. you could always steam them out. This works amazingly well for small imperfections. If they are bigger it is sometimes easier ti highlight the blemish rather that try and hide it. Similar to Uncanny's suggestion, turn the blemish into a streak and fill with dyed epoxy. Good luck.

In case you're not familiar with steaming, just heat an old iron up (I stole my wifes ) lay a moist cloth on the dent and heat it up with the iron. It will swell the fibres and the mark will disappear. B


----------



## adaughhetee (Jan 20, 2011)

I use powdery sawdust and glue but it will appear a little darker. Not the best look on end-grain walnut but it salvaged the board.


----------

